# Suddenly Getting Lots of Ads



## Crimea_River (Nov 11, 2019)

Thought I had an ad blocker but now getting 4 ads that go across and through the thread lists. Annoying.

What ad blockers are safe with this site?


----------



## vandee (Nov 11, 2019)

Tis the "Season"...ho ho ho?- John


----------



## rochie (Nov 11, 2019)

Crimea_River said:


> Thought I had an ad blocker but now getting 4 ads that go across and through the thread lists. Annoying.
> 
> What ad blockers are safe with this site?


Me too suddenly started this afternoon


----------



## pbehn (Nov 11, 2019)

They must find the one person on the planet who hasn't heard of Game of Thrones before Christmas.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Nov 11, 2019)

Mine says Ad Blocker Ultimate!!!!
Whatever That means........


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 11, 2019)

pbehn said:


> They must find the one person on the planet who hasn't heard of Game of Thrones before Christmas.


 
 I just bought a shirt that says: "I drink bourbon and know things"

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 12, 2019)

They do seem much more intrusive than previously...


----------



## vandee (Nov 12, 2019)

What's "Game of Thrones"? Anything like Operation?-John


----------



## mikewint (Nov 12, 2019)

Same here, suddenly I get a listing of 5 threads then a large ad, 5 more threads then the exact same ad again, 5 more threads and the ad again.
I vote S. I. A. : Schmerzen im Arsch


----------



## pbehn (Nov 12, 2019)

vandee said:


> What's "Game of Thrones"? Anything like Operation?-John


 From what I heard its Robin hood meets star wars but shot mostly in the dark.


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 12, 2019)

George pointed me to Adblocker Plus and it works a treat. Now gotta sort it for my phone


----------



## vandee (Nov 12, 2019)

I don't seem to have the ad problems. I know Firefox and McAffee block them plus I
have Malware. I also stopped going to a few sites that are pop up havens. I only go to
2 modeling blog sites. There are some that are nothing but trash!- John


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 12, 2019)

I don’t seem to get ads on my phone when I’m logged on and I don’t have the app. If I’m not logged on, I will hit one relevant ad to help support the site .....


----------

